# Wireless adaptor/firewall problem



## Agent411 (Nov 8, 2006)

hi, im new and from my experience on forums i tried to search if my question was previously answered but i couldnt find anyhting. 

Here it goes, i cant repair my wireless connection. I have no problem connecting or picking wireless networks and connecting to them but i cant repair my connection. If i try it says windows could not finish repairing the problem becasue the following action cannot be completed: Disabling the wireless network adapter Make sure your network adapter is properly installed.

What i dont get is that i can push the button on the laptop and turn the connection off and push it to turn it on and the computer sometimes automatically finds available networks and connects to them...

My other problem is that if i try to mess with the firewall, i get the message due to and unidentified problem windows cannot display windows firewall settings..

i have windows xp home with service pack 2 in a averatec 3200 series laptop with amd mobile sempron. I really dont know much as far as networking and stuff like this goes any input is greatly appreciated. Thanks C.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Welcome to our forum first of all and I might suggest you should have posted this in Network forum here but let's try.
Have you gone into Control panel, Admin Tools, services and click open Windows Firewall and make sure it is enabled.
I am a little unsure what you are asking to repair...can you click refresh networks and choose whatevery you like to connect to? Is there a specific network which is yours you cannot ever connect to?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Rich is correct. I moved this to networking; you will probably get more of a response.


----------



## Agent411 (Nov 8, 2006)

My exact problem is that my repair function does not work.
My other problem is that i can not open the windows firewall. when i double clikc to open it says it cant with this error message:due to an unidentified problem windows could not display windows firewall settings. I cant get to it! thanks


----------



## zupportguy (Nov 6, 2006)

Go to another machine on which the firewall was working porperly. Dump the reg key(tree) for the "sharedaccess" service. Import it into your problem machine and reboot.


----------



## ucHiha itacHi (Nov 9, 2006)

This happens due to missing or corrupt SharedAccess registry key, which represents the Windows Firewall Service. This usually occurs if the system is infected with a Virus or other Malware, or in the aftermath of Virus removal.

Download http://windowsxp.mvps.org/reg/sharedaccess.reg (only for systems running Windows XP Service Pack 2) and save it to your Desktop. Then double-click the file to merge the contents to the registry. The Services entry will be created. Restart Windows (mandatory step, otherwise the following NETSH command will display an error message).

After restarting Windows, run this from Command Prompt (cmd.exe)

NETSH FIREWALL RESET

Launch firewall applet from Control Panel, and then configure your Windows Firewall settings.

If none of the above methods help, as a last-resort solution (before reinstalling Windows XP Service Pack 2), give these two commands a try. Click Start, Run and type:

rundll32 setupapi,InstallHinfSection Ndi-Steelhead 132 %windir%\inf\netrass.inf

Restart Windows, and then run this command (from Command Prompt):

NETSH FIREWALL RESET

Attempt to start Firewall applet. Start the Windows Firewall service when prompted.

Hope it helps.. Please tell me what happened, OK? Thanks


----------



## Agent411 (Nov 8, 2006)

Uchiha itachi you are awesome! you fixed the firewall problem!!!! Thanks, very much appreciated

My other problem is that i cant get the repair function to work. I need this because sometimes my little computer by the clock doesnt have the screen lit up light blue but looks like its off and my internet connection need to be refreshed/repaired and then it works fine. 


Anyone on how to fix the repair function, basically have windows recognize i have a wireless interent adapter installed so it can work.????


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Trying to read between the lines, I think that your laptop has an integrated wireless adapter that sometimes switches itself off. When that happens Windows cannot repair the connection because it cannot disable the connection. Sometimes using the switch on the laptop to toggle the radio off/on will bring it back to life. Is this summary accurate?

If so, what happens when toggling the switch does not work? Do you just have to wait longer for it to start working again?

If so, the real problem is why the wireless adapter switches itself off. Never heard of this happening, but my guess would be overheating (are the laptop's vents clear and fan works?) or the adapter is failing.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Another question. When your connection is working fine, what happens when you 'repair'?


----------



## Agent411 (Nov 8, 2006)

TerryNet said:


> Another question. When your connection is working fine, what happens when you 'repair'?


Ok my button that control the on/off function of the wireless adaptar works fine. I have no problem turning on the adaptor and connecting to a network. Regardless of connected or not connected(the little computer has a red x when not) if i right clikc and pick repair it tells me it cannot repair because it is having trouble disabling the wireless network adaptor. and it says to make sure if it is properly installed. But i have never messed with it in my life,it came with the computer

Im sorry if I am misunderstanding you, im very new to all of this- this is my first computer. Thanks again


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Very strange. Just in case the driver got a little corrupted, and because it can't hurt, get the latest driver for the wireless adapter from your laptop manufacturer's web site. Use Device Manager to uninstall the wireless adapter, restart the PC, and install with the newly downloaded driver.


----------

